# Boas Festas 2012/2013



## Vince (23 Dez 2012 às 11:43)

Como é usual todos os anos, os votos de boas festas e um feliz ano de 2013 com saúde e prosperidade para todos os membros desta comunidade. 
Vai ser mais um ano difícil para os portugueses, esperemos que seja dos últimos. Pelo menos da minha parte estou optimista, de dentes arreganhados.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2012 às 12:07)

Também gostaria de desejar um feliz Natal e um magnífico ano de 2013. A última parte poderá ser mais difícil, mas não devemos desanimar.


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2012 às 12:31)

Umas Boas Festas para toda a comunidade meteopt


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2012 às 12:37)

Boas festas a todos os membros e visitantes deste fórum! Somos todos nós, com a ajuda dos administradores e dos moderadores que tornamos esta casa Enorme!

Um bom ano de 2013 (pelo menos em termos Meteorológicos, porque do resto....)


----------



## CptRena (23 Dez 2012 às 12:53)

Boas festas a todos, em particular aos meteoloucos da casa 
Que venha de lá mais um ano cheio de surpresas meteorológicas!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 12:55)

Feliz Natal e um excelente ano de 2013 para toda a família do *meteopt*.


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Dez 2012 às 14:28)

Votos de um Feliz Natal e Bom Ano de 2013 para todos os membros e visitantes do Meteopt


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2012 às 14:40)

Boas Festas a toda a comunidade, votos de um feliz 2013.


----------



## Teles (23 Dez 2012 às 16:43)

O Natal ao forum chegou
Veio boas festas desejar
Com um calice nos brindou
Ao tempo que está sempre a mudar
Venha a chuva , venha o vento
a trovoada e a neve do povo
Desejo que tenham todos um feliz ano novo!


----------



## Santos (23 Dez 2012 às 17:21)

Votos de Boas Festas para toda a comunidade meteopt, família, amigos e visitantes do foro


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2012 às 17:43)

Se não for a meia a ajudar, ao menos que seja a meteorologia. Ou este espaço que nos reúne.

Votos de um Feliz e Santo Natal.
E boas entradas em 2013!


----------



## Paulo H (23 Dez 2012 às 18:29)

Nesta recta final do ano, foram aplicados cortes no frio, no vento e até na precipitação. Mas nunca na amizade de todos e na esperança de que o próximo ano seja repleto de emoções e dos mais variados fenómenos meteorológicos.

Porque o fórum meteopt é também um espaço de amizade, com uma grande família, desejo a todos Boas Festas e Feliz Natal!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2012 às 20:43)




----------



## Jota 21 (23 Dez 2012 às 21:08)

Boas Festas a todos os "apanhados do clima", perdão, Meteoloucos, deste Forum. 
À falta de coisas melhores, que a Meteorologia nos anime ao longo de 2013...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2012 às 21:12)

Desejo a todos um excelente natal e um 2013 com muita saúde porque tudo o resto vem por acréscimo.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2012 às 21:18)

Essas coisas todas que vocês sabem, e não abusem nas gorduras que a saúde anda cara  .


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2012 às 21:20)

A todos o desejo de um Santo e Feliz Natal, extensivo aos amigos e familiares


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Dez 2012 às 00:19)

DESEJO UM ÓTIMO E UM FELIZ NATAL NÃO SÓ AOS MEMBROS DESTE FÓRUM, COMO TAMBÉM ÁS PESSOAS DE FORA QUE NOS ACOMPANHAM TODO-O-SANTO-DIA


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2012 às 00:48)

Queria desejar boas festas a toda a comunidade do MetoPT e suas famílias .


----------



## Hazores (24 Dez 2012 às 01:14)

Que todos os membros desta comunidade e suas famílias tenham um bom natal e um 2013 cheio de felicidade...
são os votos deste terceirense...


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Dez 2012 às 09:19)




----------



## ecobcg (24 Dez 2012 às 12:59)

Caros "Meteoloucos"!

Desejo a Todos e às respectivas famílias, um Feliz Natal e um excelente (se é que isso vai ser possível) Ano de 2013!

Abraço e Beijos!

*FELIZ NATAL!*


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Bom Natal e um feliz ano de 2013 para todos!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Dez 2012 às 16:26)

Votos de um Feliz Natal e um Próspero Ano de 2013 para todos os membros do Fórum MeteoPT e suas respectivas famílias.

Abraços e beijos.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Dez 2012 às 16:53)

Sinceros votos de Boas Festas a todos os membros do Meteopt e respectivas famílias!!
Bem haja a todos!


----------



## jpmartins (24 Dez 2012 às 16:57)

Desejo de boas festas para toda família Meteopt


----------



## PauloSR (24 Dez 2012 às 18:30)

Boa noite "família" meteolouca!!! 

Aproveito para desejar um santo e feliz natal com tudo de bom, para vocês e família...

Uma boa noite a todos!


----------



## bigfire (24 Dez 2012 às 19:01)

Desejo a todos "meteoloucos" um bom natal!!!!


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Dez 2012 às 19:45)

Bom Natal e feliz inicio de 2013, com a esperança que o tempo não entre em crise connoscoXD (chuva,trovoada,neve...) tal como o nosso país vai entrar financeiramente!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2012 às 20:08)

*Feliz Natal *para todos e respectivas famílias, que 2013 seja cheio de bons eventos meteorológicos


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Dez 2012 às 14:00)

Só agora vi o tópico pois o MSantos indicou-o no chat no final da 1ª página o que agradeço 
Desejo que todos tenham tido um Natal recheado de coisas boas e faço votos que o próximo ano vos corra da melhor maneira, seja cheio de saúde, sorte, amigos, boas previsões meteorologicas e tempo adequado a cada estação: neve para ski, chuva para gabardine nova, vento e frio para a lareira, sol para camisa de seda/t-shirt/fato de banho, ondas certinhas para um SUPzinho calmo.
Feliz Ano Novo


----------



## eFePe (27 Dez 2012 às 14:19)

Olá,

Nunca é tarde para se colocar aqui um desejo:
- Boas Festas para todos com um 2013 cheio de BOAS surpresas!

Abraços e beijinhos 

efepe


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Dez 2012 às 22:01)

SAUDAÇÕES METEOROLÓGICAMENTE BOAS, com muita emoção no novo ano.

A todos os membros do fórum e a todos os seguidores deste espaço desejo um 
*FELIZ 2013*​


----------



## Teles (31 Dez 2012 às 12:21)

Que o ano de 2013 seja repleto de armonia e felicidade para todos os membros do forum e seus familiares e para todos os que nos visitam
Um brinde ao ano que está a terminar e um brinde ao novo ano que está a chegar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Dez 2012 às 12:51)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 12:51)

DESEJO UMA ÓTIMA E UMA ALEGRE PASSAGEM DE ANO NÃO SÓ AOS MEMBROS DESTE FÓRUM, COMO TAMBÉM ÁS PESSOAS DE FORA QUE NOS ACOMPANHAM TODO-O-SANTO-DIA






QUE 2013...ao contrário de 2012...seja UM ANO RICO, DIVERTIDO, DE MUDANÇA (PARA MELHOR ) E CHEIO DE SURPRESAS BOAS, PELO MENOS METEOROLOGICAMEMTE

UM BOM 2013        

-----------------------------------

300º (tricentésimo) POST


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 13:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Brutal 
___________________


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2012 às 14:13)

Bom Ano para todos, que corra tudo pelo melhor!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2012 às 14:45)

Adeus 2012 e bom 2013, que terá coisas tão boas e más como teve 2012, mas só contaremos as boas.



P.S - Pelo menos o mundo não acabou .


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2012 às 15:33)

E de uma forma simples e sincera, desejo a todos uma óptima saída de 2012 e uma Excelente entrada em 2013! Que seja um ano em que, tal como os Maias previram  , haja uma mudança para um ciclo melhor e que todos sejamos felizes... ou fim e ao cabo, é apenas isso que interessa!! Beijos e Abraços!

*FELIZ 2013! *


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2012 às 18:12)

Bom ano a todos  que 2013 nos traga muita saúde, trabalho e claro é neve


----------



## ACalado (31 Dez 2012 às 18:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Adeus 2012 e bom 2013, que terá coisas tão boas e más como teve 2012, mas só contaremos as boas.
> 
> Zeitgeist 2012: Year In Review - YouTube
> 
> ...



Muito bom  vou "roubar" abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2012 às 22:40)

Desejo a todos um bom ano com muita saúde, amor, paz e emprego.

Abraços e beijos. Feliz 2013!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2012 às 23:27)

Bom ano a todos !


----------



## PauloSR (31 Dez 2012 às 23:34)

Boa noite, 

Como não podia deixar de ser, dei aqui um "saltinho" para desejar um bom ano a toda este família do fórum MeteoPT! 

Tudo de bom para vocês, a todos os níveis! Feliz 2013

Um Abraço


----------

